# 173rd Trooper Recievs DSC



## car (Sep 9, 2010)

173rd Airborne NCO receives US second highest award for valor.

http://www.army.mil/-news/2010/09/0...nse-leads-to-armys-second-highest-decoration/

You had better watch out, PFC Pardus. He's apparently a Black Hat at Jump School now


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 10, 2010)

Didn't know SFC White, but Command Sgt. Maj. Weik was my 1SG when I was in the 173rd and I trust his word on this guy's worth.  Great story

By the way.. You all better see Restrepo if it is playing anywhere near you.  Some of the people I served with are in the documentary and can show you how great of a unit the 173rd is.


----------



## dknob (Sep 10, 2010)

Do you know SSG Chris Galvan? I met him after the military while in college. Great dude


----------



## Muppet (Sep 10, 2010)

Well done Airborne.

F.M.


----------

